
Website Streams Camera Footage from Users Who Didn't Change Their Password - BrandonMarc
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/this-website-streams-camera-footage-from-users-who-didnt-change-their-password
======
malandrew
This would be more valuable if the site also compiled as much aggregate
information about what makes and models of IP-connected camera were most
common. This would at least shame the manufacturers into designing products
that help people set these up these cameras securely.

------
dang
Url changed from [http://gizmodo.com/a-creepy-website-is-streaming-
from-73-000...](http://gizmodo.com/a-creepy-website-is-streaming-
from-73-000-private-secur-1655653510), which points to this.

------
com2kid
This has been around for nearly a decade. Many years ago I remember seeing
fancy Google queries that popped up a list of these cameras.

The fascination now is about the same as it was then. Mostly driveways.

~~~
jblow
It seems like it would be pretty easy to filter by amount of motion and list
in priority order. (Provided the motion lasts long enough to overcome latency
effects, etc).

------
jostmey
It is creepy that it is so easy to spy on people. Perhaps this is a good
representation of what it is like for the intelligence agencies.

------
shittyanalogy
who needs a special website, just use google[1].

[1] [http://www.mydigitallife.info/search-and-view-free-live-
webc...](http://www.mydigitallife.info/search-and-view-free-live-webcam-with-
google-search/)

------
gojomo
I wonder if "Hacktivist's Advocate" defense-attorney Jay Leiderman would agree
this is "a stunningly clear violation of the Computer Fraud and Abuse Act
(CFAA)", as he is quoted in this article, if he were defending someone accused
of the practice.

~~~
aeturnum
I think like most attorneys he would stand behind the law and he would also
stand behind his client. In this case it would mean forcing the prosecution to
prove that his client actually did this illegal thing as well as making the
judge and jury aware of all mitigating circumstances.

That being said, it's quite common for attorneys to refuse cases they don't
feel they can try to the best of their ability in good conscience.

------
jaunkst
The fact that they are not being notified is exactly it.

